# pics of the muttos



## strollingbones

i got two dogs...thor the proud but not too bright doberman...he is a blue ...and yes that is an accepted color...you have 4 accepted colors...black, blue, red, fawn or isabella....the albinio is not an accepted color and should unfortuately be destroyed or at least neutered.
the blue and fawns are color dilutes of the black and reds but i digress.

this is thor, big and goofy till he needs to be otherwise...he likes kids...but he tends to be like a big old bowling ball in a pack of kids..small kids fly up and out...he doesnt mean to be that way he is just so happy and starts to wiggle and then kids start to fly..







the blonde is jake, he is a rescue and is junkyard at heart...he is alpha male...managing to bully the dumb pup into falling for it.  when it comes to food...jake reverts to starved junkyard dog..while thor has never been hungry...guess who wins?


----------



## Toro

Juju. He's an Australian Shepherd.


----------



## strollingbones

is he is mess, toro?  he has that look...looks like handful of dog


----------



## Toro

No, actually, he's really well behaved and easy to control.  He obeys well to commands.

He's also a bit of a chicken.  A couple of times, he has escaped from the fence and I've come home to find him sitting at the front door.


----------



## jillian

Greg the wonder bunny when we adopted him from a rabbit rescue about a year ago. I can't figure out how to post current pics cause he's a lot chubbier now.


----------



## strollingbones

ahh he decided the free range life wasnt for him?

how cute...i love bunnies


----------



## jillian

strollingbones said:


> ahh he decided the free range life wasnt for him?
> 
> how cute...i love bunnies



I never thought I'd like a rodent... I usually like dogs and cats. But we're crazy about the little fuzzy thing. 

your doberman looks like a big mooshy guy.


----------



## strollingbones

dont let the looks fool you...he is a killer at heart....



does my nose look longer to you?


----------



## Mrs. G S Patton

Holly & Delia, My best girls in the whole world. They have never hurt a fly.


----------



## strollingbones

gs what kind of dogs are those...i am guessing beligan shepards?  nice muttos....


----------



## Mrs. G S Patton

strollingbones said:


> gs what kind of dogs are those...i am guessing beligan shepards?  nice muttos....



They are actually German Shepherds.  But they do kinda look like Belgian Shepherds.  Or Belgian Tervurens.  and Thank you!


----------



## manu1959

Mrs. G S Patton said:


> Holly & Delia, My best girls in the whole world. They have never hurt a fly.



beautiful dogs and countryside....looks like sierra granite....


----------



## Mrs. G S Patton

manu1959 said:


> Mrs. G S Patton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holly & Delia, My best girls in the whole world. They have never hurt a fly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful dogs and countryside....looks like sierra granite....
Click to expand...


Thank you!  Mt. Evans Colorado


----------



## WillowTree

Mrs. G S Patton said:


> Holly & Delia, My best girls in the whole world. They have never hurt a fly.






gorgeous dogs


----------



## Coyote

I love German Shepherds - lovely dogs!


----------



## Coyote

I have six dogs...ranging from 3 to 16 in age...this one is Abby, she's a sweetheart, a total cake-dog 





and this one is Cowboy, he's an Australian Shepherd....


----------



## Bootneck

I love dogs and I would dearly love to own one. Unfortunately, at the moment that's not a possibility. Made plenty of doggy friends in Afghanistan though. There's always loads of strays abandoned by their owners when they flee the fighting and if you 'adopt' one of these, you've a friend for the duration. 

These pups were born to a stray our boys rescued in Nowzat in 06.

You can read about it here:
Mayhew International - Places - Afghanistan - Nowzad Dogs


----------



## Truthmatters

Toro said:


> Juju. He's an Australian Shepherd.




A red Aussie is just one of the most beautiful dogs in the world to me.

I got a pound puppy 13 years ago and she was a three month old, black and white Aussie mix pup.

I knew nothing about Aussies and have been treated to the most wonderful dog a person can own. I think she may be an Aussie Border collie mix. 

She is brilliant. She understands so much human speak its is unbeliveable. I can talk to her in full sentances and she understand just what I'm saying. When we are out front I can tell her to "get out of the street" just like she was a child and she will step back up onto the sidewalk.

She a little old lady now and is getting milky eyed and has trouble getting up after laying down for awhile. 

I just dont know what I will do without her.

I think I may have to look at the pound for a red Aussie. They are just soooo beautiful.


----------



## Toro

They are smart, no doubt about it.

My wife has counted 40+ words our dog knows.


----------



## RodISHI

My lap dogs.


----------



## Coyote

Truthmatters said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Juju. He's an Australian Shepherd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A red Aussie is just one of the most beautiful dogs in the world to me.
> 
> I got a pound puppy 13 years ago and she was a three month old, black and white Aussie mix pup.
> 
> I knew nothing about Aussies and have been treated to the most wonderful dog a person can own. I think she may be an Aussie Border collie mix.
> 
> She is brilliant. She understands so much human speak its is unbeliveable. I can talk to her in full sentances and she understand just what I'm saying. When we are out front I can tell her to "get out of the street" just like she was a child and she will step back up onto the sidewalk.
> 
> She a little old lady now and is getting milky eyed and has trouble getting up after laying down for awhile.
> 
> I just dont know what I will do without her.
> 
> I think I may have to look at the pound for a red Aussie. They are just soooo beautiful.
Click to expand...


I love aussies - 4 of my dogs are aussies and I have a real soft spot for seniors.  My old lady dog is a 16 yr old red aussie -my first aussie, and a "bossy" aussie.  She is still pretty spry...but her hearing is going, and her vision.  But she still enjoys life.  One of her favorite "jobs" is collecting the food dishes - here she is doing her "Oliver Twist" imitation - "more sir"?


----------



## Coyote

RodISHI said:


> My lap dogs.



Beautiful dogs!  What kind are they....Kuvatz?  Pyranees?


----------



## RodISHI

Coyote said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My lap dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful dogs!  What kind are they....Kuvatz?  Pyranees?
Click to expand...

Great Pyres and a Chow.


----------



## Dis

I always wanted a black chow.  Like big fluffy bears..

Temperamental little shits, sometimes, tho.


----------



## RodISHI

Dis said:


> I always wanted a black chow.  Like big fluffy bears..
> 
> Temperamental little shits, sometimes, tho.


This one did not have a mean bone in his body. I called him my Jesus dog. My mom's dog was very ignorant at times. Boo could have kicked his ass any time he felt like it but instead he would actually turn the other cheek when mom's dog growled at him. He was with us for seventeen years. I brought him home when he was four weeks to the day.


----------



## strollingbones

they look innocent at first glance:






i want to go in lean:







the reason jake is not going in:


----------



## editec

_Ah_...look at all those happy dogs.

I'd post an image of me pulling mine out of the Penobscot if I could figure out how to do so.


----------



## RodISHI

Great pictures SB. I'll put up some more as I find them. 

Here is Prissy Pig as a baby. My son got it for me out of guilt for running over a little siamese kitten that thought she was one of the dogs. He told me about this cute pig over the phone while I was out of town. I told him, "Get rid of it!" He didn't. She was a pain in the rear. Some people like pigs for pets but it would not be my choice. She was house trained but one day she decided she was going to do a dasterdly to make a point. I had been in KC working for a few weeks. Got home late one evening and the next morning Rod and I were sitting side by side in our chairs in the livingroom having that first cup of coffee for the morning. Prissy was overe on her bed in front of the big screen on the floor. I asked her, "Prissy you want to go potty?" She looked at me and rolled over. Then a few minutes later she got up. Walked over in front of Rod. Turned around and put her butt towards him and started backing up. She was preparing to piss on his feet. Needless to say she signed her own death warrant that day. Son took care of it. Rod's dad said it was the best darn pig he'd ever ate.


----------



## Lucklaster

I have a Thor, too! 

here he is acting thunderous


----------



## RodISHI

Lucklaster said:


> I have a Thor, too!
> 
> here he is acting thunderous


Cute. He looks like he is laughing.


----------

